# Alberta guys?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Who all here is from Alberta?

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm from Calgary as well!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

You have the White 200SX right? I think i saw your car on the Deerfoot the other day..either that or some other 200SX that is really nice...

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

If it was white and nice, it's mine, there's not that much 200SX with mods in Calgary. There it is. I think there's only 2 that have been lowered, mine and another one, green and it's a 97 or 98


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yah it was you. I remember saying "wow! what a nice spoiler!"

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Where about did you say me??? And when about??


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I was in my car driving down Deerfoot Trail about a week and a half ago on a nice sunny day, im pretty sure it was your car, cuz it had the same spoiler.

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

It was me because the is only one spoiler like that in Calgary


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know if you are aware of this but anyway here it goes. There's a North West Nissan club. There's some guys from SK, AB, BC and from the states as well.

Here's the url

http://www.northwestnissans.com/


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Wow! Thats cool. I dunno, what does it take to be a part of it? 
My B12 is pretty stock and ive never autoX'ed or rallied or dragged before. Oh yeah im 16.

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think you really need anything, you can sign up and post as much as you want!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

yeah join NWN


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Alrighty, Ill go for it.

-Nick


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

That green one is mine. It's a '98. Have you had any luck with parts in this town. The only place I've had luck with is Contemporary Motorsports.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

there is virtually nothing available for B12 Sentras as it is. Ive been relying off of Canadian tire and that Junkyard off of Deerfoot trail for parts. 

Whereabouts is Contemporary Motorsports?

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

canadian_se-r said:


> *That green one is mine. It's a '98. Have you had any luck with parts in this town. The only place I've had luck with is Contemporary Motorsports. *


I've seen your car a couple time in front of my apartment building! It look really good, you probably saw mine as well. I heard that Speedville are pretty good with Nissan and Mazda, but I've never been there. You have an SE-R???? You should come to one oif our meet that we are having wiht the North West Nissans. Buy the way do you need a short shifter????


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeh mine is an se-r but unfortunately it is an slowomatic. I am looking into doing a swap on the tranny but haven't found too much info on it online. I've seen that people have done it and there is a fair amount of work.


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Contemporary motorsports is on 32 ave w in the Honda dealer. They mostly deal with honda but you can get nissan parts as well. I've had good service with them each time I've been there.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

welcome to the slowomatic club. I hate the auto's torque converter.

Anyway, whens the next thing going down in Calgary? Id like to come out, even if its just to watch.

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

canadian_se-r said:


> *Contemporary motorsports is on 32 ave w in the Honda dealer. They mostly deal with honda but you can get nissan parts as well. I've had good service with them each time I've been there. *


I go through Matrix Motorsport quite a bit, my friend is hte manager! If you need help with you tranny swap I can help you out, and you need to find a tranny as well, because I'm going to be looking for myself as well! I have big plan in mind for this winter.


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeh when and where are these meets? I still need to do some body work on my car. My bumper is a mess and I have a new one at A-1 autobody getting painted. 
What are you lookin to do to the car?


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh yeah, anybody know somewhere that I can get center caps made up in Calgary? I like my rims but lost a cap and no one here can find a replacement.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

What I'm looking to do to the car is an SR20DET swap, so far I know what I'll have to buy. It'll be expensive, but worth it. I have the 1.6 with headers, intake, cat back and modified throttle body.

As for the meet I don't know when will be the next one, if you guys feel like having a meet, we can set one up! I've seen you car this weekend and I notice that the bumper was a mess, what happened??

I have no idea where you can find center cap. Where did you bought them??


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

det swap eh. I had thought about that too but I'm not sure if I want to go that route or not. 
As for the bumper, I think I got a bunch of snow packed in there in the winter and it pulled the bumper off. I tightened it up saturday and it looks better now. I saw you looking at it on saturday night there when you were going into the parkade, my friend and I were behind you in that '73 mustang. 
My wheels are from sportline and I don't know if they make them anymore. I might be able to find 4 caps the same size.
As for mods, I have intake, hotshot header, Greddy catback, eibach springs, projector headlights, zex nitrous system.. I'm sure I'm missing something.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I wanted to get out of my car to look at yours, but someone was behind me. I guess it was you. Did you bought shocks?? I have the Ground Control coilover set up with Tokico shocks on mine that I bought a month ago. How do you like the nitrous kit. I wanted to do that for a while, but I'll use it all the time. Are your rims 16's??

Where did you get your projectors??? And how much did they cost you in Canadian??


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

No I didn't change the shocks although I should have. The Zex kit is pretty good. Easy to install and gives me a little more torque off the line than I had.. I just have the 55hp injectors in now. I have to retard my timing a bit to put the larger ones in. Yes the wheels are 16's. Look a lot better than the OEM 15's did. Speaking of which. Know anyone who want OEM nissan 15 in wheels with rubber?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know anyone that would want to buy them, but you try www.b15sentra.net, http://forums.northwestnissans.com/index.php?referrerid=24, and how much do you want for them , I'll post it on a french board that I know of.


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't even know what I want for them come to think of it. I might just post them at work here. 

Those lights I got from urban imports, same place that everyone is buying theirs from now.. I had to change all the lights on them already and I've had them now for only a couple of months. Crappy bulbs and it ain't easy changing them either. Looks pretty good but now I gotta get some clear corners. I am thinking about getting these crystal clear ones I've seen.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I bought my clear corner on ebay, got them pretty cheap. Hopefully I'll buyt a set of projector before Jule 13. But I'm not to sure yet. My friend want's to sell his Accord and has 16's on, and I'll porbably buy them for cheap, they are almost new, 2 months old actually.


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

I got mine for cheap in reddeer, 1200 tax in with rubber. 1000 km's on them.. These are canadian dollars too.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

He told me that he would sell them to me for about 600$ for the rims.


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Sounds like a good enough deal.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

What are the OEM 15's like? Are they actually like Alloy rims, or are they just steelies? I need something better than my little 13 inch steelies ( with chrome hubcaps!).

Also Max, if you do the SR swap, would you be interessted in selling me the GA? I could use something with a little more potential!

-Nick


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *What are the OEM 15's like? Are they actually like Alloy rims, or are they just steelies? I need something better than my little 13 inch steelies ( with chrome hubcaps!).
> 
> Also Max, if you do the SR swap, would you be interessted in selling me the GA? I could use something with a little more potential!
> 
> -Nick *


Of course when I'll do the swap I can sell you my GA, it has already a couple things done to it. But that wont be until the winter though.

Here's a picture of the OEM rims


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thats cool. Keep us posted on the SR swap! 

those rims arent bad, they're cetainly beefier than what i got now. 

canadian_se-r -> how much would you want for the OEM 15's?

-Nick


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

I was thinking $500.00 (canadian) for wheels and rubber. Thing is I'm not sure if the bolt pattern matches yours. Something that would need being looked into. You can take a look at them if you want.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

canadian_se-r said:


> *I was thinking $500.00 (canadian) for wheels and rubber. Thing is I'm not sure if the bolt pattern matches yours. Something that would need being looked into. You can take a look at them if you want. *


I think they do fit. 4X100 is the bolt pattern of you SE-R rims. I think but not quite sure that the B12 came on 4X100 as well.


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm wondeing about the tires as well. Mine are in fairly decent shape but will they match or be close to his outside diameter?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they should be close, but I'm not quite sure. Your are 195/55/15????? I think his are 175/70/13. The easiest way would be to try it on his car. But them side by side and compare the height. I'm not sure but they can rob, when I had my B13 4door(195/50/15) was rubing in the on the back against the fender. Maybe my rims where too ofset though.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

B12 had 4X100 bolt pattern. Yeah im not sure about the rubbing and stuff, i dont think they should as people have put bigger wheels on their B12.

-Nick


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Sorry for the double post, server trouble last nite...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that B12 - B15's used the 4x100 bolt pattern besides the Spec-V. It depends on certain models of course ie: 240SX, Altima, Maxima. Many Honda's/Acura's have the same 4x100 pattern.

As for tire size, the 175/70/13 is the same in circumference as a 195/50/15 and 205/40/16. If you do get the 195/55/15's you will have a 3.53% increase in what your speedometer and odometer read. Many people put 17" on a B13 and I think it's stupid. Not only does it look worse in some cases but the car launches slower, has degraded performance and ride. Unless it has an ultimate suspension to compensate, 15" is the best size but 16" if you care more about looks than ride. Performance between the two is the same although you will get more HP from smaller lighter wheels since there is less weight for the engine to turn. You want to keep your ratio's the same so you should get a 50 ratio 15" tire compare to the 55% ratio of the 195mm width. Also, make sure the wheel depth is no larger than 7" for a B13. 7.5" will cause the tire to rub, even a 7" will in some cases with a 205/(45 or 50)/16 on a B13. I would say 7" is too wide for a B12 Sentra.

Check out this page for more tire details:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january99/tire.shtml

Plus Kojima's Garage is a great resource.

Hope this helps.
Greg


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Server trouble


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

...and again


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

...and yet again


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

...okay, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

If a moderator could delete these wasted posts it would be appreciated...
The server wouldn't post late nite, just time out...I guess it never after all...
Thanks


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

95 SentraB13 said:


> *I'm pretty sure that B12 - B15's used the 4x100 bolt pattern besides the Spec-V. It depends on certain models of course ie: 240SX, Altima, Maxima. Many Honda's/Acura's have the same 4x100 pattern.
> 
> As for tire size, the 175/70/13 is the same in circumference as a 195/50/15 and 205/40/16. If you do get the 195/55/15's you will have a 3.53% increase in what your speedometer and odometer read. Many people put 17" on a B13 and I think it's stupid. Not only does it look worse in some cases but the car launches slower, has degraded performance and ride. Unless it has an ultimate suspension to compensate, 15" is the best size but 16" if you care more about looks than ride. Performance between the two is the same although you will get more HP from smaller lighter wheels since there is less weight for the engine to turn. You want to keep your ratio's the same so you should get a 50 ratio 15" tire compare to the 55% ratio of the 195mm width. Also, make sure the wheel depth is no larger than 7" for a B13. 7.5" will cause the tire to rub, even a 7" will in some cases with a 205/(45 or 50)/16 on a B13. I would say 7" is too wide for a B12 Sentra.
> 
> ...



B-15 rims wont fit on a B-12,B-13 or B-14. B-15 regardless if it's an SE-R don't have the same bolt pattern. I use to have a B-13 sentra 4 door with 15 inch rims x 7 (195-50R15) and it did rub, until I upgraded the spring for some heavy duty stuff.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I wasn't sure on the B15, they use the 4x114.3mm not the 4.x100. How did you keep the 15x7" 195-50R15's from rubbing? Use spacers? From what I hear so far 15x7" is too wide like you mention so I suppose I'll go with the 15x6.5" if and when I do upgrade the wheels.

Greg


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I was rubbing against the wheel house (fender) on the rear. All I did was to upgrade my spring for some heavy duty! And it didn't rub anymore afterwards, but the car wasn't lowered though.
But that wasn't part of my plan when I had this car.


----------

